

Startup Quote: James Cash Penney, co-founder, JCPenney - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1501109891

======
raychancc
The greatest teacher I know is the job itself.

\- James Cash Penney

<http://startupquote.com/post/1501109891>

